# Which Team Do You Support



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

right you all know I'm a Leeds fan but this might change my mind









http://www.fhm.com/championship

click on "meet the girls"


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Name : Jade

Team : Sunderland

Special Skill: I have a really long tongue


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Torn between Aston Villa & Middlesborough at the mo.







:tongue2:


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

wheyhey up the ar*e n all


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Manchester City


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

It's a toss up







between Arsenal & Man City.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

I don't care in all yur teams, to improve them, yu have a french player.









Bertrand


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> Torn between Aston Villa & Middlesborough at the mo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mmmmmmmmm me to!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

tranber70 said:


> I don't care in all yur teams, to improve them, yu have a french player.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bertrand,

We don't need more French football players, but I wouldn't mind you sending over some sexy French girls.









I'm sure we'd sort out the language difference, we always have before.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

potz said:


> None. Football (soccer) is for girls.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

liverpool of course . those birds are fit .


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

potz said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > potz said:
> ...


football is for real men


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

potz said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > potz said:
> ...


you are right potz........it makes we wince to see them writhing around as if they've been shot. My old games master used to make us get up straight away, no matter how hurt. He used to say it's a sign of weakness, and if we didn't he'd give us a clip round the 'ear.

Those lads on rugby league dont 'narf take a beating don't they?!!!!!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

it is 2 different games youre talking about rugby is very much a contact sport ,where as football has become almost a non contact sport like basketball ,i played rugby and football on a county level and basketball for wales and like basketball when you take contact out of the game it becomes part of the game drawing the fouls ,and yes while i agree with you watching players roll around on the floor pretnding to be injured is embarrassing and annoying sadly its all part of the modern game .when you have so much money riding on everymatch its win at all costs and sometimes that means diving ,and exagerating fouls.

if you watch the nba they will get slightly brushed whilst in the d and its like theyve been hit by a train when you see a player like kobe bryant felling shaq just by brushing into him ,thats because they are taught to look for fouls .

but would you call shaq,jordan not manly - now ronaldo and robbie savage im not sure about .

i wonder if there was 20 million riding on games in rugby would you see some cheating then ,i think you would sadly.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

City get's my vote









BTW Griff this must have brought a tear to your eyes to see them take a pair of scissors to the beloved city shirt


----------



## mad_librarian (Jan 30, 2005)

Newcastle United - aka The Toon

a triumph of optimism over experience - a lifetime of woe...


----------

